# Inherited Carving Tools



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I have an uncle that used to carve duck decoys. He recently passed away and my Dad gave me all his carving tools.

I received a Foredom powered shaft with about three tools, a GRS Gravermax with two chisel tools and a rotary tool, an silent air compressor, a few Flexcut knives, a set of Flexcut palm skew gouges, a set of Miller-Falls palm gouges, and a bunch of various bits for the rotary tools and other odds and ends. Oh, also a wood burning kit too.

Guess I'll spending some time on youtube learning how to use it all!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Foredom is awesome. The rest is a bonus.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

my condolences to your family for loosing such a talented member of the family.

*Foredom is awesome. The rest is a bonus.

X2*

,

,


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I would guess that your uncle focused his carving on the power tools rather than the Miller-Falls palm tools. You might take a similar approach to learning about woodcarving. It is difficult to develop skills with hand tools and power at the same time.


----------

